# [SOLVED] How to burn DVD's over 2gb?



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have DVDNextCopy 3, and when i attempt to burn a data DVD over 2gb, it wont let me. It say "Failed, to big of file found in the project."

Is there a way to burn files over 2gb?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: How to burn DVD's over 2gb?*

Silly question... have you tried copying and burning the data file just using Windows Explorer? I haven't tried it but you should be able to drag, drop and burn I would think.


----------



## 7up3345 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: How to burn DVD's over 2gb?*



Raylo said:


> Silly question... have you tried copying and burning the data file just using Windows Explorer? I haven't tried it but you should be able to drag, drop and burn I would think.


wow.... i feel like an idiot lol. That should have been the first thing i did. Big thanks though because it works perfectly


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: How to burn DVD's over 2gb?*

Excellent! Glad to help.


----------

